# Bodybuilding and Lifting Weights, the Difference



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It was back day. I had just chugged my favorite pre-workout beverage (a Grande Starbucks), which I used to wash down a couple of those ephedra “thermo” capsules. My heart was pounding, the adrenaline was flowing and I was ready to pump some HEAVY iron! I was pacing back and forth across the gym floor, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

